# H&r Model 732 32 S&w



## DIGGERDAVE

Hi, I am new to this site and would like to say hello to all! I will admit that I am not very knowledgeable about firearms . the reason that I am posting this is because I have a question about a revolver that I just inhereted from my late grandfather. the revolver is a H&R model 732 in 32 S&W with a 3 3/8 " barrel. the question is, I was given several boxes of ammo with this gun, some short and some long. the gun does not say 32 S&W L, but the longs will fit in the gun. will the longs work in this gun or will it blow up in my face? any help with this would be greatly appreciated. thanks, Dave


----------



## Baldy

Welcome from down in the swamp Digger. About your question. Revolver or somebody will be along to answer it for you. I am not that familure with the real old revolvers to say yea or nay. If by chance it doesn't get answered go here and sign up. These guys know all about the S&W's.
http://smith-wessonforum.com/eve


----------



## Revolver

The longs will work. The shorts are considerably harder to find as they're more "obsolete". The ammunition is pretty costly off the shelf but affordable if you reload. Avoid using .32 H&R Magnums. It's a cartridge that came after the production of the 732.

The revolver isn't worth much and the cartridge isn't the best of defensive rounds there are. It's not the smoothest revolver going either. If you want to shoot it, you should reload for it. If you have no real plans for it, I'd just hang onto it.


----------

